# MK1/R1 Carbs/ABA Swap - Questions



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

so im planning out an aba swap into my mk1, and well im just looking for a little info.

*the plan*

Obd1 Aba 
R1 Carbs 
Custom manifold
Msd Coil
Carter Pump (if needed)
Holly FPR


* what i need help with*

1. can i keep my cis fuel pum and just get the FPR, or do i need to tone the pump down alot.

2. wiring, i know there cant be much, starter, gauges, pump... what else am i missing.

3. any tricks to getting the carbs all synced?, what is the common jet people are using for them?

4. how much power do you think this setup offers?

5. any tips or tricks to help me along?


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

01 said:


> so im planning out an aba swap into my mk1, and well im just looking for a little info.
> 
> *the plan*
> 
> ...


 Answeres. 
1. I would not advise any one to use that pump. Get the carter 4070 fuel pump and get the FPR.
2. For my swap, I pulled out all the wires that went to the ecu. The harness that comes from the drivers side of the engine bay is all needed. Pretty much label and plug and play. 
3. Local dealer will sync them to your car for approx. 80$. 1.6mm if you drill is a good baseline. If you buy jets, I would go with #165 for a baseline. 
4. Take your time and dont throw away anything. I made that big mistake.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Check out the "Switching to Bike Carbs...Here's a write up" thread started by Miami Blue. Tons of good info. He's running a 16V, but there's a few of us in there playing with them on ABAs. 

He's using the stock pump with an Aeromotive bypass style regulator, and I will be using the same setup. I just don't want to have to deal with re-plumbing the lines and everything from the tank to the front of the car. Yes, you need to dumb down the CIS pump a lot. They run at about 80 psi and the bike carbs like to see around 3.5 psi. So far it's been working well for him, hoping it will work well for me, as well. FYI, the Aeromotive bypass regulator he and I are using is more expensive than the Carter pump and the Holley regulator together.  I'm just kind of a fan of the bling under the hood. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------

